# Advice on Inflatable purchase



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

/bubble bursting

It sounds like you want a boat that doesn't really exist to me. Or more accurately, you want a boat that does what several different boats are designed to do.

First off; and this is important. Class II *IS* whitewater; and Class III is pretty serious whitewater. Inflatable boats that are capable of motoring upstream in class III whitewater are not common (I've never seen one), and are VERY expensive and have many times 10 HP to do so. So there is that.

It sounds to me like you want a hybrid of a Rigid Inflatable boat (RIB) and a raft. But I don't really know if this boat is real. Rafts do not really go up on plane, unless they are rigid floor, and even then they don't do it that well (in my experience). RIBs don't really tend to have oarlocks at all and are typically unidirectional - and rafts that have motors don't plane well...so your idea may be a non-starter.

Depending on the rivers that you are fishing - It sounds to me like you want an aluminum jet boat, not an inflatable.


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 24, 2014)

Ironically I have a aluminum flat bottom jet Jon. I love the boat, but I can't take it out by myself and it's a pain in the arse to go down river in. I am looking for something I can take out solo, hence the inflatable idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 24, 2014)

It's very possible what I am running isn't class III. People go through it on inner tubes and canoes all the time


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds like you might be interested in the 14' Star Sport Bug. 










Here is the link if your interested...


Star Inflatables rafts and kayaks. Inflatable fishing boats, inflatable rafts and inflatable kayaks. Paddle rafts, Bug Series, row frames and accessories by Star Inflatables. - StarInflatables



Hope this helps. 

Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes! I will check into that. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

I have a Water Skeeter River Guide pontoon boat for sale. Would I run more than class 2 with it - no but it's good for lakes, moving water, and some easy rapids. You can manage it by yourself. And it's easy to get up onto its trailer hitch. Contact me if you want more information on it or there's lots available online. You can see pictures of it in the classified "other boats" category.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Check into the SeaEagle Boats .com and there inflatable boats. Probably some of the best boats with alot of referrals and happy customers. I guess they last along time.


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm checking out your boat now mike. I looked at sea eagle boats but couldn't really find any info about them other than the website


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I used to have a Star SportBug and loved it dearly. I ran Cl II (San Juan) in it and it could have handled much more. Was also great with a small motor to help power out 3 rafts on long flat sections. I mainly used it on lakes. Very easy to singlehand onto and off the trailer. 

Just FYI, if tubes and canoes are using it, it's most likely not Cl III. Look at YouTube videos like Westwater Canyon for Cl III or IV action.
Peace,
The Capt


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

It's only easy class 3 until you break an oar. …… or two.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

There are some people that run boats like that on the New R. in WV. The NPS rangers run 14ft cats with a jet outboard. Not sure of the size of the jet, but it's not small. Looks like a blast and would like to build one myself someday.

I know one guy who has done the same with a bucket boat and constructed a slatted floor (like the slatted floor on an intex mariner 4) to stand on...he was using a caged prop motor that would kick up when it hit a rock. He seemed to think the caged prop is better than a jet, at least here on the New.

These are all run on real deal class IIIs

He sold it not long ago and is building another...I would think the one he is building would be a cat.


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone know anything about catchercraft pontoons? They look very nice and will handle the size motor I want 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

